# 10 Gallon Paludarium



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like you got almost everything you are gonna need except a light. Just so you know try to add more carbon to that filter cause of the natural toxicity of the newts. Are you gonna glue the foam down?


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

F22 said:


> Looks like you got almost everything you are gonna need except a light. Just so you know try to add more carbon to that filter cause of the natural toxicity of the newts. Are you gonna glue the foam down?


Yeah I'm just gunna go with a shoplight from home depot, still looking. And thanks for the carbon info, I wouldn't have known that. And I'm currently gluing all the foam together, then top it with the sand. I'll update with pictures =D


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

How many newts you gonna add?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 10G paludarium if you'd lke to check it out on my signature


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

F22 said:


> How many newts you gonna add?


I plan to keep 2, and can I keep some fish with them? I'm planning on getting an African Dwarf Frog along with 3 neons, and 2 pygmy cories or 2 oto's, I'm still trying to decide. Think I can keep them together?


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Chrisinator said:


> I have a 10G paludarium if you'd lke to check it out on my signature


Yeah I've seen this haha, your tank were one of the tanks that gave me the idea to do a paludarium :]


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldn't add fish to the tank I think they will become food. I would also stay away from the frog I think the newts will rip him apart. Just add the newts and maybe some gold mystery snails.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

How much water will the paludarium have?


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll ask around about the fish. Can I keep ANY fish in there though? lol I'll just add some trumpet snails, is that fine? 



Chrisinator said:


> How much water will the paludarium have?


I'm planning to have 5-7 gallons of water, which is enough for some fish I suppose. I saw a paludarium with 3 gallons of water which contained 5 neons and a platy... I don't think they were happy with that little space though, but they were alive haha.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Tenzo said:


> I'll ask around about the fish. Can I keep ANY fish in there though? lol I'll just add some trumpet snails, is that fine?
> 
> 
> I'm planning to have 5-7 gallons of water, which is enough for some fish I suppose. I saw a paludarium with 3 gallons of water which contained 5 neons and a platy... I don't think they were happy with that little space though, but they were alive haha.


I won't recommend 2 newts in that little water. I'd probably recommend just having one. Major poopers. 

I think I saw that paludarium that you were talking about, but it had a sump of 4 gallons also.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh right the sump... yeah I think one newt would be just fine then.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't wanna give conflicting info but here's a thread that I had in Caudata.org: http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-be...pics/f47-newt-salamander-help/69650-newt.html


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Btw, here is a basic outline of what it will hopefully look like. I need suggestions for terrestrial plants, I really don't know what to get. I plan on looking for easy terrestrial plants. As for aquatic plants, I plan on low-tech plants; anubias, java fern, java moss, maybe a tiger lotus (not really low-tech but thinking).


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Tenzo said:


> Btw, here is a basic outline of what it will hopefully look like. I need suggestions for terrestrial plants, I really don't know what to get. I plan on looking for easy terrestrial plants. As for aquatic plants, I plan on low-tech plants; anubias, java fern, java moss, maybe a tiger lotus (not really low-tech but thinking).


Are you looking for variety of leaf shapes? I have Pothos plants and Creeping fig.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooooo I like the Pothos, seems I already have some around my house, just didn't know the name. Anymore plants you'd recommend? The tank will have 2.5-3 WPG


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I got my ideas from here: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/paludarium/paludarium6.html


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had awesome luck with air plants and bromeliads.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's an update as to what I'm doing at the moment. For the dry area, I am carving Styrofoam into shapes that will house the plants and dry portion along with the waterfall. Once they're done I siliconed them together as well as sand on them. It's a messy process, but it will look a little more natural once completed.


----------



## joonho (Nov 18, 2008)

lookin good~~ roud:


----------

